# Outrageously priced EVH Frank



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope this guy loves this guitar because he is going to own it for the rest of his life.

Van Halen Replica Guitar On Sale and Display at Mikes Music - St. Catharines Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji St. Catharines


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, in Thorold of all places!
No offense, I just think if his music shop was in Manhattan or Beverly Hills, he might have a better chance of finding a buyer with more dollars than sense.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

$25,000 was the MSRP when they were released... I thought it was pretty silly back then. I've seen some selling for about $14,000 which still seems ridiculous. I guess I'm not a big enough EVH fan to understand the price of these things.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah...price wise they dropped like 40% on the used market. THey broke almost all record sale i was told when they were released, only 300, but they were SO poorly set-up that most could'nt be played. I tried one at a good shop close by that specialise in exporting in Europe, he always get those crazy price replicas, and man, the set-up was much better, but David had spent hours on it. Still..the fact that Fender was using a HIGH output pup, was totaly ridiculous. 

Mine are better....ahahaha


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

P.T. Barnum. It just might sell, not likely, but might.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

jcon said:


> I've seen some selling for about $14,000 which still seems ridiculous.


Are they actually selling for that much of is that just the asking price? Either way, it's ridiculous. 
I remember seeing one new at LA Music for $17,000 a few years back. I wouldn't pay $170 for that...lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

See: we have so much more fun when we get to make fun of Kijiji ads!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> Are they actually selling for that much of is that just the asking price? Either way, it's ridiculous.
> I remember seeing one new at LA Music for $17,000 a few years back. I wouldn't pay $170 for that...lol.


the first 300 made, all sold for 25 000$. but you can find them all over know. the Gamic was that they released the guitar when Ed was planning a Tour and a NEW album wich never came. weirdly enough, i've seen guys who are by FAR wealthy, borrow 25 000$ at the Bank to buy these thinging that after VH's new album would come out their Guitar would go UP in value...but..huh..never happened.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

good frigging lord allmighty!!!!

when i read the original post,i thought of a number just to see if id be close.

i was waaaaaaaaaay off. 

for that price,i could buy 2 higher end godins that ive wanted for awhile,an amp,a car,and have enough left over to start doing dope again(kidding about that last one......but well,i could:S).

i guess as another poster alluded to,theres one born every minute....but dayum,i cant imagine anyone with that kinda scratch shelling it out to buy a guitar over the net.i sure wouldnt.

Bobby


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Are these the ones that Fender made? It's hard to keep up. EVH has become such a gear whore, it feels like every manufacturer has a Frankenstrat model.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Are these the ones that Fender made? It's hard to keep up. EVH has become such a gear whore, it feels like every manufacturer has a Frankenstrat model.


makes me think of when i was watching a clip of him at a NAMM show with his Fender model saying:" its great to work with a company that finally GETS IT" ,to great applause,of course.

i just thought it would of been funny if someone had bothered to ask " so uhhh.....Ed......are you saying the other guitars you worked with other companies on are crap now?"

Bobby


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Are these the ones that Fender made? It's hard to keep up. EVH has become such a gear whore, it feels like every manufacturer has a Frankenstrat model.


Only Fender did the Frankenstrat, ESP did a run of "like new " franky's, VH1 and Bumblee. basicaly a charvel with one pup.

Ed, like Bagpipe has become the worst GEAR Whore in ages. Sure, he's not the only one with sponsor deals..but how many musicians take their guitars appart...and say..OK, i'll put my initials on this Pot...wich usually cost 4.50$..and i'll sell it 17.75$. i'll take my regular pup..sign it, sell it for 400$. 

Ed went from EBMM, ESP, Peavey, FEnder. does'nt seem like a lot, but remember that he was FIRED from all places, so his comment saying HEY..they FINALY GET IT..is so BS. it's well Documented that ED, ALWAYS wanted to work with Marshall, but Marshall NEVER wanted to on their side...why?...same reason he was fired from the other places, Ed comes back from his deals...he's a REAL pain in the ass to work with...THINKS he knows TONE better then anyone else on the planet!...yes..his early tone was mad..but man, if he was able to play with a 5150 peavey for 10 years...then anything should satisfy him realy these days..LOL

What's a shame is that instead of going down in history as one of the greatest guitar player from the 80's....now he's gonna do down in history as the musicians trying to get Rich with his FORMER fame selling more then ordinary gear..at insane prices.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> but remember that he was FIRED from all places, so his comment saying HEY..they FINALY GET IT..is so BS.
> What's a shame is that instead of going down in history as one of the greatest guitar player from the 80's....now he's gonna do down in history as the musicians trying to get Rich with his FORMER fame selling more then ordinary gear..at insane prices.


Sorry but you are wrong about Ed being fired from Music Man. I'm not sure thats true with Peavey either? I was at the Music Man booth at MIAC a few years ago and asked them about the whole EVH thing. They were honest and said Ed was unhappy that EBMM could not keep up with the demand and Ed left them, not the other way around. They mentioned Ed wanted a quality guitar and to make that quality guitar, they had to take extra measures to make it. They were not willing to budge on their quality.

Also your comment on "More then ordinary gear" is uncalled for. The new EVH line is pretty damn good quality, definitely out of the ordinary, and his specs are not found on any other gear? Yes you can buy his EVH pups, but they are going for $170.00 (not over the top) and the Bournes pots, which are fantastic by the way, are well worth the few extra bucks. I don't think you should make comments like these unless you have more then a few hours experience with this stuff. 

Ed has turned into a very smart businessman. Maybe he's smart to just live with what he did in the past? Shit, I've seen so much criticism on this forum about guys getting to old and not knowing when to pack it in? His personality is questionable, but you can't knock a guy for trying to make a living by selling his name on guitars and other gear?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc..why do you assume i don't have experience with EVH gear? i actually have a LOT of experience with his stuff. I could say you are wrong about the EBMM and peavey to since it's VERY well documented pretty much anywhere on the web, and Peavey even had a press release about it when it happened. His new Wolfgang for exemple is by no means BETTER then the peavey and it's selling for more money then a Les Paul here. with pretty much ordinary parts, can you say Korean Floyd Rose on a 3000$ guitar?. A Bourne pot is great, YES...but why would anyone pay like 15$ for one with a EVH Stamp when i put them on my guitars and they cost 4.50$ or so!. U know his new 5150 amp was recalled twice already for falty Transformers, then falty Tube sockets?...

I'M not saying he can't be a BUISNESSMAN..that's for sure, but he's doing so with false advertising most of the time. when he released the new stuff..it was with the Promise of a new tour and a new Album...so 50% came true...but his devotated fans are still waiting for his album. Wish will most likely never happen..specially after the interview he did in GW this winter.

Don't get me wrong..i LOVE the old Eddy. Just think it's sad he stop making music SO YOUNG...it's been 12 years without an album, yet he claims he has enough material to make 10 albums!....he basically gave up in his early 40's i mean come one, it's not like he was in a wheel chair..LOL I'de be one in line for their new album...IF he would get Miky back doh..


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm saying you don't have a lot of experience with the new line. The New Wolfgang is superior to the Peavey. I own two Peavey's and have been playing my new EVH for over a year now. Trust me, tonally and overall quality is above the Peavey line. But, don't get me wrong! My Amber Peavey is my #1 gigging guitar.......because I don't want to ding my new Wolfie!:bow:

I was talking to the Vice President of Music Man at the show. Sorry, I'll take his word over internet documentation. As far as recalls, don't blame Eddie, blame the manufacturer. EBMM did it right, they were not willing to sacrifice quality. Fender is in it for the money, just like Ed. If they are going to cut corners to increase profit on there end, Ed won't stay with them long. 

As for Peavey, I don't know that story, but it seems that late model Peavey Wolfies are not that cherished, probably due to quality issues, which no doubt Ed would have complained about. I'm sure him and Hartley bumped heads? I don't think Peavey was better off without Ed that's for sure.

The $3000.00 price tag on the EVH Wolfgang is worth it IMO. $2500.00 would have been a nicer price point and comparable to a Gibson LP, which people are more then willing to pay for a high production guitar. The EVH is not high production and is built at old Jackson Custom Shop. Again, the Bournes pots are not standard pots. They are worn in which I think you charge extra for too!
hwopv


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

al3d said:


> What's a shame is that instead of going down in history as one of the greatest guitar player from the 80's....now he's gonna do down in history as the musicians trying to get Rich with his FORMER fame selling more then ordinary gear..at insane prices.





ne1roc said:


> Ed has turned into a very smart businessman.


Most people I know would feel pretty clever if they can sell their product or image at outrageous prices!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> the Bournes pots are not standard pots. They are worn in which I think you charge extra for too!
> hwopv


Actually...no such thing as a Worn BOurne Pots. ALL Bourne pots are Lowfriction, fast action pots. i got both and they are IDENTICAL in everyway possible.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> Actually...no such thing as a Worn BOurne Pots. ALL Bourne pots are Lowfriction, fast action pots. i got both and they are IDENTICAL in everyway possible.


No they're not!! The EVH ones have EVH stamped on them.........and I think Eddie's spit?


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I doubt EBMM would say they called an end to the relationship with EVH even if that was the truth. I think we all know that's what likely happened though. Judging buy the vid they put out with Ed describing the guitar.......I don't think I could get enough descriptive words out of that guys head to actually give him what he wanted. The guys a burn victim! And obviously hard to work with. His products.........like the above post said......is he implying that everything that isn't a current creation with his tag on it is shit?

I dig my 6505......I'm just glad it doesn't have his name on it!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> No they're not!! The EVH ones have EVH stamped on them.........and I think Eddie's spit?


yes..i know it has a stamp..i bought one to check them out...identical to the one i get for under 3$ at my cost. only thing..a STAMP..wich adds over 10$ to the price..

MetalJ...i agree, even if they fired him, they would'nt tell any musician that walked to them at NAMM..no offence ne1roc, but even Peavey took it's time to annouce it. As for the new Wolfgang, you are the first outa douzen i've known who bought them..and resold them ASAP. most critics are pretty bad, while the EBMM and Peavey had realy good critics.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> I wouldn't pay $170 for that...lol.


Agreed. Like honestly.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> Agreed. Like honestly.


I would'nt go that far, like any artist, there are VH Fans that grew up with guitar been the holy grail, like Clapton's blackie, Jimmy's no"2, etc etc. so there is a market for everything. But like fender's Clapton or Gibson's Page, those over the 20 000$ price tags are just ****ing crazy


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> As for the new Wolfgang, you are the first outa douzen i've known who bought them..and resold them ASAP. most critics are pretty bad, while the EBMM and Peavey had realy good critics.


What a pile of BS. Out of how many of these guitars have been sold, you think I am the only one who likes it? Most professional reviews are actually very good and I don't see Ebay or other online sites flooded with these guitars USED for sale?

Also, I would like to see your sources on the EB/EVH breakup. I looked up the Peavey/EVH breakup, and yes, they got rid of Ed because he started the Charvel Art Series while under contract with Peavey. My source seems to check out correct online about the EB Breakup.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesus man....you are taking this shit personnal like you're part of Ed's team..LOL..as for the Wolf flooding ebay..it was actually this winter...it was insane how many were listed. but who cares realy, it's just a guitar realy.



ne1roc said:


> What a pile of BS. Out of how many of these guitars have been sold, you think I am the only one who likes it? Most professional reviews are actually very good and I don't see Ebay or other online sites flooded with these guitars USED for sale?
> 
> Also, I would like to see your sources on the EB/EVH breakup. I looked up the Peavey/EVH breakup, and yes, they got rid of Ed because he started the Charvel Art Series while under contract with Peavey. My source seems to check out correct online about the EB Breakup.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i dont think anyone here is knocking Ed,or even his gear for that matter.

as i pointed out earlier,being a samrt buisnessman is one thing,but jumping from company to company(whether you are fired,or quit) and saying that (latest company,whichever it happens to be) is the one that really gets it. is not being a smart buisnessman,imo. it doesntexactly help your credibility.

and selling your gear at a price most of your fans cant afford isnt exactly great buisness sense either. i mean,he's not anywhere near the peak of his popularity here. hes free to sell his stuff at ridiculous prices,but its not exactly reaching out to your fan base.as al3d said,its just a guitar,afterall.

i think,and without trying to put words in anyones mouth here,that the majority of people who are somewhat unhappy with Ed's choices,are not knocking Ed,he's a legend. and i dont think they are trying to say he shouldnt market his name to make some money if he wants. but jumping from company to company,and charging big prices for equipment which simply is NOT worth that,while a generation of kids are coming up to whom he is NOT ahero,is just bad buisness.

its a credibility thing,not anything personal against him,or his gear. i mean ffs one of my favourite players,and also from that era is Schenker. he has a deal with Dean now. im not saying what he sells with his name on it is cheap,but it isnt ridiculously priced either. and he doesnt go around knocking the companies who produced the guitars he used to use/endorse. hes a complete ****ing nutjob,but christ,hes smart enough to realise hes no longer whats "in" with the majority of the kids.

as i said,Schenker is my idol,but hes a jerk by many accounts and defenitely a bit nutty. but hes smarter about his buisness then Ed. when someone can say you could take a lead buisness wise from Micheal Schenker,you have a problem,lol.

in the end,thats the thing,i dont believe(i know im not) that people are putting down EVH. they just think the way hes presenting it is bad.and i happen to agree.

Bobby


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Bobby said:


> i dont think anyone here is knocking Ed,or even his gear for that matter.
> 
> as i pointed out earlier,being a samrt buisnessman is one thing,but jumping from company to company(whether you are fired,or quit) and saying that (latest company,whichever it happens to be) is the one that really gets it. is not being a smart buisnessman,imo. it doesntexactly help your credibility.
> Bobby


It's funny, you know... because I stopped caring about Eddie and Van Halen (the band) when Gary Cherone showed up. Not because of Gary Cherone, but because a) the songs were ass and 2) Eddie and Alex both said "it's so natural, it's like he was here all along, like a brother, not forced and difficult like the last guy", which is exactly what they said when they got Sammy Hagar. "So what, were you lying or just plain wrong last time, Ed? Whhy should it be any different his time?"

The same can be said about his choice of guitar manufacturer. Schenker only did one big swap from Gibson to Dean. Albert Lee did the big switch from Fender to Ernie Ball, Pat Metheny made a switch from Gibson to Ibanez. For the most part I think most fans can follow or accept an artist moving companies one or two times. But as someone here said, there are so many companies making an EVH model now, it's almost comical. Is that a homemade frankenstein, mass produced frankenstein, Kramer EVH, a Peavey wolfgang, an Ernie Ball wolfgang, or a Fender/EVH brand EVH Wolfgang?

I also think it's comical someone would pay over $1000 for a copy of a guitar that Ed built out of scrap parts and factory 2nds because he didn't have the money for top quality stuff.

G.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobby sais it very well. For me, Ed, the younger Ed, will always be remembered as a Legend, i mean anyone saying he's a lame player needs his hears checked..LOL..you might not be into his style, but man...can he play or what!... For the Gear, Bobby sais it best also changing company ain't not bad..it's putting the other one down like it was TOTAL shit that makes him kinda look like an ass. Cause changing 5 times company is a tad much. Now, on the whole Frankenstrat guitar thing. Yes 25 000$ is just plan stupid, not a single guitar can be worth that much, even the PRS with there crazy ass tops. BUT, the whole myth that the Franky costed 180$ is total BS. The Franky was a Work in progess basiacly for years. the first one, wich was almost all black is the Charvel body and Neck. Wayne come to shed some light on the whole thing a few years ago saying He sold it to Ed for 200$ both peices, and that does'nt include any hardware at all. Still, it ain't a freaking Les Paul..LOL. When he painted it red, he then added a Floyd Rose, wich in those days, was like 350$. The debate as to whatever he paid for it or not is still on the table. 

For having made 8 Frankenstrat myself, i can tell ya there is a shit load of work to make a good replica, but never to the point of selling those 25 000$. Kids who were into guitars and were teens or so in the 80's all know this guitar realy, and today, older, to get a copy of that guitars, but copy i mean made by guys like...it's kinda of getting a piece of history. IF Ed would have made a Franky for say 2500$ with Fender..he would still be selling them like hot cakes and it would have killed the so called Black Market Franky like i do. 

PS...Gene..that thing about having money for quality stuff..LOL..SO off the Track..Ed comes from a Wealthy Family, he had a 58 les Paul, a Bunch of Strats, a ES335, a Destroyer, and countless other guitars. the reason he BUILT his Frankenstrat is that no one was making a Strat..with a Humbucker in those days. Since he did'nt realy have any skills, he could'nt do a proper paint job, and did a hack in rewiring it with a humbucker, So was never a question of money..he was after his "tone"...the Brown sound basicaly.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Gene Machine said:


> It's funny, you know... because I stopped caring about Eddie and Van Halen (the band) when Gary Cherone showed up. Not because of Gary Cherone, but because a) the songs were ass and 2) Eddie and Alex both said "it's so natural, it's like he was here all along, like a brother, not forced and difficult like the last guy", which is exactly what they said when they got Sammy Hagar. "So what, were you lying or just plain wrong last time, Ed? Whhy should it be any different his time?"
> 
> The same can be said about his choice of guitar manufacturer. Schenker only did one big swap from Gibson to Dean. Albert Lee did the big switch from Fender to Ernie Ball, Pat Metheny made a switch from Gibson to Ibanez. For the most part I think most fans can follow or accept an artist moving companies one or two times. But as someone here said, there are so many companies making an EVH model now, it's almost comical. Is that a homemade frankenstein, mass produced frankenstein, Kramer EVH, a Peavey wolfgang, an Ernie Ball wolfgang, or a Fender/EVH brand EVH Wolfgang?
> 
> ...


i agree with everything you said regarding the VH3 lineup,speaking about Cherone. i had forgotten about that actually. i actually liked the more adventurous direction,and it seemed clear(to me,anyway) that Ed had stayed sober for long enough to regain some creativity,even though i know many people didnt care for it.

but as i said i agree with it being similar to his rhetoric on his gear,saying that Cherone and the band did everything fantastically as if they were destined to work together,then turning around later on and saying it was bassically all wrong.once again,doesnt exactly inspire credibility.

and just one minor point,as you may have allready been aware,since you used the words "big jump" and it wasnt a really significant change, or lapse of time for him,but Schenker did have an Aria guitar deal for a short time between his gibson and dean periods.and actually he never "officially" endorsed any gibson guitar,so i suppose you could say he only ever had 2 guitars to "sell", the aria and the dean v. 

Bobby


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Bobby said:


> and just one minor point,as you may have allready been aware,since you used the words "big jump" and it wasnt a really significant change, or lapse of time for him,but Schenker did have an Aria guitar deal for a short time between his gibson and dean periods.and actually he never "officially" endorsed any gibson guitar,so i suppose you could say he only ever had 2 guitars to "sell", the aria and the dean v.
> 
> Bobby


Yeah, but Hendrix didn't "officially" endorse Fender either, right? I know what your saying though. But I didn't know about Aria. It must have been fast.

Oh Ed. wonder if he's as fickle with his Booze as he is with his gear or lead singers.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't remember Ed ever being endorsed by or work with ESP?

I do remember endorsement starting with him and Kramer...then EB, Peavy, Fender
Charvel did make some EVH models though...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Gene Machine said:


> It's funny, you know... because I stopped caring about Eddie and Van Halen (the band) when Gary Cherone showed up. Not because of Gary Cherone, but because a) the songs were ass and 2) Eddie and Alex both said "it's so natural, it's like he was here all along, like a brother, not forced and difficult like the last guy", which is exactly what they said when they got Sammy Hagar. "So what, were you lying or just plain wrong last time, Ed? Whhy should it be any different his time?"


I can relate...but for the most part, I stopped catring when Sammy showed up because there were just too many things that made me think Ed was the liar in 1985...and because the songs were ass. One thing for sure...they have the record for going from kick ass to sappy BS. The other competitor for that record would be Def Leppard because they did it without changing personnel.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

al3d said:


> PS...Gene..that thing about having money for quality stuff..LOL..SO off the Track..Ed comes from a Wealthy Family, he had a 58 les Paul, a Bunch of Strats, a ES335, a Destroyer, and countless other guitars. the reason he BUILT his Frankenstrat is that no one was making a Strat..with a Humbucker in those days. Since he did'nt realy have any skills, he could'nt do a proper paint job, and did a hack in rewiring it with a humbucker, So was never a question of money..he was after his "tone"...the Brown sound basicaly.


I know he was looking for something that didn't exist, a gibson/strat hybrid. But his dad was a jazz musician (clarinet player). I don't know about you, but Ii don't know a lot of really wealthy jazz clarinetists. Plus, I'm just going off what Ed says. 

http://www.guitarsolos.com/videos-eddie-van-halens-frankenstein-guitar-replica-[i2mh7zGfFRM].cfm

(see at 2:46)

So I may be wrong on some level, but not 'SO off the track'. I'm pretty sure most of those other guitars didn't come until later when he started making some coin.

just saying.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..yes yes.the Gibson and Fender hybrid is totaly on the nose......as for his folks...remember then Ed always tried to downplay is family and try to be the kinda of kid from the street thing. when i say wealthy, not saying they were multimillionaires..but they could afford pretty much any confort. As for his other guitars, while recording VH1..he had all those. 



Gene Machine said:


> I know he was looking for something that didn't exist, a gibson/strat hybrid. But his dad was a jazz musician (clarinet player). I don't know about you, but Ii don't know a lot of really wealthy jazz clarinetists. Plus, I'm just going off what Ed says.
> 
> http://www.guitarsolos.com/videos-eddie-van-halens-frankenstein-guitar-replica-[i2mh7zGfFRM].cfm
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I can relate...but for the most part, I stopped catring when Sammy showed up because there were just too many things that made me think Ed was the liar in 1985...and because the songs were ass. One thing for sure...they have the record for going from kick ass to sappy BS. The other competitor for that record would be Def Leppard because they did it without changing personnel.


Yeah, I'll buy that. I kinda like the sappy stuff though, and Sammy too. I thought OU812 was great. I really liked Balance too. I didn't like 5150 for a long time, but finally got into it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I liked the Sammy era better personnaly, mainly cause i like Sammy's vocals better, and Sammy was more a Rock N Roll Front man to me then Roth.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Gene Machine said:


> Yeah, but Hendrix didn't "officially" endorse Fender either, right? I know what your saying though. But I didn't know about Aria. It must have been fast.
> 
> Oh Ed. wonder if he's as fickle with his Booze as he is with his gear or lead singers.


no,i know what you mean. of course people associate schenker earlier(well really,for most of) his career with gibson.i think he even used gibsons alot while he was endorsing aria,from what i can tell. i just thought it was an interesting little bit of trivia that he only ever "really" endorsed aria and dean, because it was something that even as a big fan of his,i wasnt aware of till recently.

i read once in an interview that Ed drank pabst blue ribbon. but a year later,he said it was piss,and that coors was the only beer he'd drink,that coors really "got it"

Bobby


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Bobby said:


> i read once in an interview that Ed drank pabst blue ribbon. but a year later,he said it was piss,and that coors was the only beer he'd drink,that coors really "got it"
> 
> Bobby




nice

:^P


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah..Ed made an outside deal with ESP while under contract with Peavey if i recall correctly, and he was not supposed to. FOr those guitars












xbolt said:


> I don't remember Ed ever being endorsed by or work with ESP?
> 
> I do remember endorsement starting with him and Kramer...then EB, Peavy, Fender
> Charvel did make some EVH models though...


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

al3d said:


> Yeah..Ed made an outside deal with ESP while under contract with Peavey if i recall correctly, and he was not supposed to. FOr those guitars



Im no expert on EVH gear but im pretty sure it was an outside deal with Charvel that got him on bad terms with Peavey. Those guitars in the pics are definately Charvel.

This is from the EVH Wiki page

The end came in 2004, when Peavey company parted ways with Van Halen, reportedly because Eddie launched an on-line sale of hand patterned (by Edward) Charvel guitars, sold by the name of the "EVH Art Series Guitars", while he was still contractually obligated to Peavey. The guitars sold for large sums on eBay, and were essentially replicas of his famous "Frankenstrat" guitars, played by Van Halen mainly during the David Lee Roth era of the band. Eddie also launched Frankenstein replicas as noted above, which are the only Van Halen guitars currently endorsed by Eddie.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah..My bad..i called them ESP cause they were made at that plant, but you are right, under the Charvel name.



Destropiate said:


> Im no expert on EVH gear but im pretty sure it was an outside deal with Charvel that got him on bad terms with Peavey. Those guitars in the pics are definately Charvel.
> 
> This is from the EVH Wiki page
> 
> The end came in 2004, when Peavey company parted ways with Van Halen, reportedly because Eddie launched an on-line sale of hand patterned (by Edward) Charvel guitars, sold by the name of the "EVH Art Series Guitars", while he was still contractually obligated to Peavey. The guitars sold for large sums on eBay, and were essentially replicas of his famous "Frankenstrat" guitars, played by Van Halen mainly during the David Lee Roth era of the band. Eddie also launched Frankenstein replicas as noted above, which are the only Van Halen guitars currently endorsed by Eddie.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

al3d said:


> Yeah..My bad..i called them ESP cause they were made at that plant, but you are right, under the Charvel name.


Uhh no... Not Charvels made by ESP either...where did you hear of that???
Pretty sure the EVH Art Series were US made by Charvel (This was probably the starting point of the Fender affiliation)


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I found an EVH Frank replica today that beats that price by quite a bit - $35,000 at Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. Crazy!


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

They are ****ing crazy.......everything in that store is over priced. But then again, some of the people I see shopping there wouldn't likely question their prices. Call them up and see if they'll do a price match.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> I found an EVH Frank replica today that beats that price by quite a bit - $35,000 at Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. Crazy!


And that's why it just sits in that glass case since the day they got it  I always have a little chuckle seeing that thing as you walk into the room full of high end PRS, Anderson, Suhr, etc...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

xbolt said:


> Uhh no... Not Charvels made by ESP either...where did you hear of that???
> Pretty sure the EVH Art Series were US made by Charvel (This was probably the starting point of the Fender affiliation)


It could be true..but i was told those Art series were made before Fender bought CHarvel, and that at the time, Charvels were made in Japan at the EVH plant, but i got that from a VH FOrum...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> Ya, in Thorold of all places!
> No offense, I just think if his music shop was in Manhattan or Beverly Hills, he might have a better chance of finding a buyer with more dollars than sense.


No offense taken. You are of course correct. There are not many $25,000 guitar buyers in this town. Funny thing is I live here and have never been in that store. I can almost guarantee you he regrets ever buying it now. Never get that money back out of it


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> No offense taken. You are of course correct. There are not many $25,000 guitar buyers in this town. Funny thing is I live here and have never been in that store. I can almost guarantee you he regrets ever buying it now. Never get that money back out of it


then just play the damn thing,would be my way of looking at it.

i never get these people who buy these outrageously priced guitars and keep them in a glass shrine to look at and try to get others to pay even more for. i cant even have my guitar next to me without picking it up,its magnetic.

im not big on investing and trying to make money off deals anyway,i just play. but if i was,seems to me id buy gold,or i dunno,other sure types of commodities. i wouldnt buy a guitar that is made by a guy who,while a legend yes,is decreasing in popularity every year. as i talked about before,kids (mostly) know more of i dunno,mike mushok (sp?) or the guys from slipknot(who i do like,i love to hear guys really playing in this heavier metal nowadays).or other guys who are "active" on the scene,so to speak. but my point is EVH isnt increasing in popularity,so why would his guitars skyrocket to these ridiculous prices?

not to sound callous,but he didnt die. if he did,his guitars might fetch this kind of money.but hes still around,and kind of being a jerk and not doing much from what i can tell. so it doesnt help(i didnt mean i wish he wouldve died,of course im happy hes still alive,regardless,just making a point) he didnt get "frozen" in legend status like Hendrix,SRV,Parker,Coltrane,etc etc.... 

i just dont get why ANYONE would pay that kind of money for it,and guitars are my life. but if i had 25 or 35 grand lying around,id build a friggin studio or something. ive paid a couple grand for ALL the gear i have,and im perfectly happy with it.

anyways sorry for the rant,i kinda went off topic a bit. i just dont get it. EVH was one of my idols,but paying 30k or whatever because the guitar was made by him,or to his specs? no,of course not,that seems obvious to me.

Bobby


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree on these point Bobby.. Shame my Franky is sold and shipping out this week..i would have invited you over to check it..LOL..tell me if i could get a good 20 000$ out of it..i mean it's 5000$ off the pricetag.. Or even if just to check out gear...never have anything to do on sundays realy..LOL.



Bobby said:


> then just play the damn thing,would be my way of looking at it.
> 
> i never get these people who buy these outrageously priced guitars and keep them in a glass shrine to look at and try to get others to pay even more for. i cant even have my guitar next to me without picking it up,its magnetic.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Bobby said:


> then just play the damn thing,would be my way of looking at it.
> 
> i never get these people who buy these outrageously priced guitars and keep them in a glass shrine to look at and try to get others to pay even more for. i cant even have my guitar next to me without picking it up,its magnetic.
> 
> im not big on investing and trying to make money off deals anyway,i just play. but if i was,seems to me id buy gold,or i dunno,other sure types of commodities. i wouldnt buy a guitar ...


i totally agree with this part, and not just about guitars. i see guys do it with cars and motorcycles as well. it's an extremely poor investment from a financial pov, and imo, having a cool guitar, car or bike that you don't physically use and enjoy for what it was designed for is just flat-out retarded.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another one from the same run of 300 guitars. This one is a bargain though compared to the other one.

EVH Frankenstein Replica - Pre Owned - eBay (item 230508573836 end time Aug-13-10 17:02:35 PDT)


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i dont get the copying idea either. someone elses gear,or look i mean.

i mean,isnt what was cool about Eddie with that guitar was that he DID HIS OWN THING? he wanted a strat with a humbucker,and he had his own idea about what guitar he wanted,and hoiw he wanted it to look.

same reason i dont get tribute bands,and stuff like that. im not reinventing the wheel here,i mean im not saying in great or innovative. but my whole life ive wanted to be my own musician,with my own gear,person,musical ideas etc... ive been influenced,of course. but i dont get it when people devote their career to copying someone else. you only get one pass at this life. and im trying to be myself,however that turns out.

anyway,no offense to anyone who is in tribute bands,or uses gear thats identical to someone elses,im really not trying to be a dick here. i just dont understand it from an artistic point of view.

Bobby


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I went into the store and checked it out. It's really quite impressive. It's an exact replica. Right down to the last scratch and cigarette burn.

Some rich guy might appreciate the value of this collectors piece and reach for the wallet, but not me. Until then, I think it's money in the bank.

Unless you're foolish enough to render it worthless by removing it from it's glass viewing case and personalizing it with your own scratches and dents.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Fader said:


> Some rich guy might appreciate the value of this collectors piece and reach for the wallet, but not me. Until then, I think it's money in the bank.


Really? You think it is money in the bank?

I don't think those things will ever go up in value but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Really? You think it is money in the bank?
> 
> I don't think those things will ever go up in value but stranger things have happened.


really not to sound morbid,but in this case i can see one way it goes up,as i said before,and i suppose its common knowledge with any artwork.

if Eddie were to die,itd probably go up in value. of course,not hoping that happens,but just saying thats the only way i could see it go up,if only temporarily.

but id rather Eddie live till he's 90,take care of himself,and that the guitar winds up selling for a few hundred in 2040 or whatever.you know,the greater good.i hope he has a long happy life,not a shorter one where hes much more appreciated in retrospect but well.....cant appreciate it.

Bobby


----------

